# Epiphone Valve Junior



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi everyone 

I have been looking at a couple of ads on Kijiji for an epiphone valve junior (head + cab ).

Just curious if anyone has any experience with them. Are they worth the money?

There are two right now, and one is modded. They're going for $350, head and cab. Is that a good price? On reverb it goes for $400+shipping

I kind of want to get it for the 1x12 cabinet to use with my other small lunch -box amps. It's basically in the price range of a regular 1x12 cab, but I get an amp too...

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I had one briefly but not with a matching cabinet. The head had the bitmo mods, but they didn't appear to be well done. I'd say the price sounds reasonable for the one with mods. 

I found the amp to be a little dark ( The cabinet I had had marsland speakers which may have contributed to that) and the gain wasn't quite enough for me, however that being said it did break up enough to be fun and get me halfway to where I'd like to be. I bet it would've sounded better with the matching cab 

If I had my time back I wish I'd kept it and tried it with pedals and a different cab. If I have the opportunity to scoop one in the future for a real good deal, I wouldn't hesitate. Saying that it would probably be the Hot Rod head and not one that somebody has modified


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That seems a little expensive. Ive seen them going routinely for 200-250 with the cab. I paid 200 for mine in brand new condition. They are an inherently dark sounding amp, but not terrible. I have one, and play it often. I use it for playing a pub weekly. They are fun amps to crank the volume on and control your drive levels at the guitar. They're like a darker, sloppier Tweed Champ. As long as you're not looking for Blackface Sparkle, you'll enjoy them.

The stock cabinet it very sturdy, and comes loaded with a 16 ohm Eminence Lady Luck. The head also has 4 and 8 ohm taps.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I played a combo once and it did nothing for me. A bit of a one trick pony and I didn't like the trick. I've heard the combos are much boxier than the head/cabs but I've never tried one of those.

I would also say I bought a used Mesa Thiele for around $300. If you're just looking for a cab and not really gonna use the head, I would look at good used cabs. I think you'll find something better than the Epi cab for less money (but you won't be getting a head for free - and hey, we all love free head!).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

If I get some spare time id be happy to demo mine for you


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> ... (but you won't be getting a head for free - and hey, we all love free head!).


LMAO!


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> If I get some spare time id be happy to demo mine for you


That would be great, but I wouldn't want to inconvenience you. I've watched some videos on YouTube and they either sound amazing or super crap (because of poor sound/mic placement).

Besides, the truth of the matter is, I know the tone is from my fingers, and there isn't a lot of good tone in them.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've heard some amazing tone from mine, when watching much better players than I playing it live. They respond very well to pedals.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I concur with all the above mentioned posts. Dark sounding amp and a lot of dough for the head/cab combo. I thought I seen at my L&M a few years back when these were big, a head/cab set going for $299.

I had the combo and rebuilt the whole thing, like 8 years ago. Its what got me started into fixing amps and working with vacuum tubes. It was a no-brainer though as I am an Electronics Engineering Technologist and a buddy gave me the amp for free.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

OP, did you see this? 

Epiphone Valve Standard

you can run an ext cab off of it if I am not mistaken. I'm resisting it myself, as much as I'd like it


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thank you for posting thread. I will let you know why tomorrow.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn you, @Robert1950 . Damn you and your teezers!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

The look gorgeous too. I'm going to try a Cannabis Rex in mine this weekend for a change. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BFzHdBMibPp/


__
http://instagr.am/p/1mfnnaCbJs/


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

In less than 2 hours I should post a response.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I humming and hawing over getting a small cheap of some type. I had a Gibson GA5 RI and traded that off around 6 or so years ago. It is the one thing I had,... mild regrets overs. Lately I have been looking around for something in same ball park. The GA5 is rare and more than I can afford. Same goes for any basic tweed champ/princeton clone. Then saw this thread about an Epiphone Valve Jr. I hadn't thought about one of these in quite awhile. So I decided to scan Kijiji (Damn you Kijiji, damn you all to hell). Fortunately I have $180 in my gear account....

New Used Amp Day plus....


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's a short clip on mine running through a vintage Jensen EM1500.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BLhmUowj_Mo/


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

That sure is a funny looking tele.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Scotty said:


> OP, did you see this?
> 
> Epiphone Valve Standard
> 
> you can run an ext cab off of it if I am not mistaken. I'm resisting it myself, as much as I'd like it


Thanks for the link. I'm actually looking for a cabinet, but was considering the valve jr because, as another poster mentioned, it had free head


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> That sure is a funny looking tele.


I couldn't get it up to volume to film it in the house with the tele last night


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> I couldn't get it up to volume to film it in the house with the tele last night


Oh boy, you are WAAAAAY too young to be having that issue!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> Oh boy, you are WAAAAAY too young to be having that issue!


Girlfriend had a migraine, otherwise I would've cranked it. Normally I can crank my Super Reverb at home and get away with it, as long as the dogs are outside and the windows are open.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Who let the dogs out? 

Who? Who? Who?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Who let the dogs out?
> 
> Who? Who? Who?


The dogs ears can't handle the volume on a cranked Super Reverb in a smallish room. Neither can mine, but my hearing is already shot.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A bassplayer friend of mine brings his dog to loud electric jams. It seems he and the dog are inseparable and the dog follows him everywhere. But I think it's cruel to the dog - and not just because this jam is a bit of a train wreck 50% of the time.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> A bassplayer friend of mine brings his dog to loud electric jams. It seems he and the dog are inseparable and the dog follows him everywhere. But I think it's cruel to the dog - and not just because this jam is a bit of a train wreck 50% of the time.


If the dog is too dumb to leave the room (like some people), then that's HIS problem.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

cboutilier said:


> Girlfriend had a migraine, otherwise I would've cranked it.


You can't get it up and she's got a headache...how long have you guys been married??


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ever own a dog? They can be loyal to the point of endangering or killing themselves. Nope, it's the owner that's at fault, IMO.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> You can't get it up and she's got a headache...how long have you guys been married??


Long enough she makes me turn down, but recent enough she still let's me buy gear and pretend it's for her!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Ever own a dog? They can be loyal to the point of endangering or killing themselves. Nope, it's the owner that's at fault, IMO.


Yes I have, and while I wouldn't let him drink bleach or something, I also appreciate the fact that to a certain degree, he was responsible for his own "comfort". I can recall times smokin' the dope and he would come over and have a few sniffs, that was HIS choice, I wouldn't purposefully blow it in his face like I've seen some people do for kicks, basically removing his choice in the matter. In this case, I wouldn't lock him in the jam room, but I wouldn't lock him out either. If his desire to be with me outweighed his comfort...that's a choice HE made. But hey, that's me. That being said, I wouldn't bring my dog to jam anyhow. That would have taken away from his precious "sneaking onto the couch where he's not supposed to be" time.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> Yes I have, and while I wouldn't let him drink bleach or something, I also appreciate the fact that to a certain degree, he was responsible for his own "comfort". I can recall times smokin' the dope and he would come over and have a few sniffs, that was HIS choice, I wouldn't purposefully blow it in his face like I've seen some people do for kicks, basically removing his choice in the matter. In this case, I wouldn't lock him in the jam room, but I wouldn't lock him out either. If his desire to be with me outweighed his comfort...that's a choice HE made. But hey, that's me. That being said, I wouldn't bring my dog to jam anyhow. That would have taken away from his precious "sneaking onto the couch where he's not supposed to be" time.


If I'm playing at sensible levels, I let the dogs come and go as they please. The Boxer likes to get his squeaky toy and join in on the jam as soon as I start playing. But sometimes, if I'm home alone usually, I get loud enough it causes my ears physical pain. I know his ears are more sensitive than mine, so I remove him from the situation. Usually he runs away from the loud volume anyways.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I almost NEVER play at levels that cause me discomfort. I have a reasonable tolerance though, Riff Wrath levels seems to be alright (certain offending frequencies aside). I'd just rather not play/listen if I've gotta wear earplugs.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Not that anyone was losing sleep on whether I was gonna get the amp and cab... didn't get it, decided to just buy a 1x12 cab. Got a Peavy 112-c, with celestion vintage 30s. Sounds fantastic  



Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Bring this back from the dead, let's get back to the amp and not the dogs?

I have an opportunity to pick one of these up and have no history with this head.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I played one though a Marshall 4x12 once and it sounded awesome. Total AC/DC crunch.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

NAD disappointment!

I bought one of these the COVID way out on the doorstep for a buck and a half.

Fuse holder was broke so I fixed that and it is really underwhelming, I crank it to the max and it isn't very loud. I believe I have to get further into this amp, sound is decent but it is barely idling, I was looking forward to starting at 10 o'clock ,moving to 1:00 than cracking er open at 5:00.

Any idea where to start checking er out?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Easiest place to start is trying other tubes in it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

jb welder said:


> Easiest place to start is trying other tubes in it.


That's where I was going, what tubes do you suggest and where do I get them?

Had a feeling this might be a project amp, I soppose you can figure out I know nothing about trouble shooting a tube amp. This is a amp I am looking to take to jam sessions with a simple pedal board and a strat.

Appreciate your suggestions jbwelder!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess you get them at the Midnight Sun music store.  I just figured you probably had a dozen tube amps that you could pilfer some tubes out of like most folks around here. 
Seriously, I try to source my tubes locally so I don't have to pay shipping if they are defective, noisy, cracked, etc.
I would use whatever available and get it running right first, before worrying about brands or vintage tubes. If you know somebody with tube amps, see if they have some they would let you borrow for troubleshooting purposes. Or if they will try your tubes in one of their amps.
It's a very simple circuit, one 12AX7 and one EL84.
However, because of this, many people do a lot of mods to them. So if it's not a tube issue, you will need to see if it's stock inside, and do some troubleshooting.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, an EL84 tube doesn't last forever, good starting point.

Is your new VJ a combo or a head? I've still got a chassis laying around collecting dust. They were an ok amp, really. Sounded great through a 12" speaker.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> Yeah, an EL84 tube doesn't last forever, good starting point.
> 
> Is your new VJ a combo or a head? I've still got a chassis laying around collecting dust. They were an ok amp, really. Sounded great through a 12" speaker.
> View attachment 317144
> View attachment 317146


I bought just the head, same as in the picture.
I do have other tube amps that I will try a tube from, I just hate messing with amps that are working good.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

MarkM said:


> NAD disappointment!
> 
> I bought one of these the COVID way out on the doorstep for a buck and a half.
> 
> ...


Are you saying you think the amp is broken or are you saying you just don't like it?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

MarkM said:


> I bought just the head, same as in the picture.
> I do have other tube amps that I will try a tube from, I just hate messing with amps that are working good.


Head is good. The combo's came with an 8" speaker (I think) and just didn't sound as nice. I played mine through a Blackheart 1X12" cab. It sounded great and was plenty loud. Breakup started at about 5, was full on by about 7.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

They really benefit from the simple tone pot mod. I occasionally see modded heads for sale.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Guncho said:


> Are you saying you think the amp is broken or are you saying you just don't like it?


I think it broken.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> They really benefit from the simple tone pot mod. I occasionally see modded heads for sale.


I was thinking about that and a standby switch.

I have to get it working right stock first! Lol


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> Head is good. The combo's came with an 8" speaker (I think) and just didn't sound as nice. I played mine through a Blackheart 1X12" cab. It sounded great and was plenty loud. Breakup started at about 5, was full on by about 7.


Hoping to use it with my COVID cabinet with a lil Texas in it, 5 and 7 were they key points on all the videos I say about it. That is the problem with not try before you buy in these COVID times. It so simple I can't see it being a hard fix, I suspect tubes which I was going to replace anyway.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got a new un-installed Bit-mo mod kit for a Valve Junior laying around somewhere. I bought it, but got side tracked and went another direction (moved onto another amp) instead.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> I've got a new un-installed Bit-mo mod kit for a Valve Junior laying around somewhere. I bought it, but got side tracked and went another direction (moved onto another amp) instead.


If he doesn't want it, PM me.


----------

